# Anyone not liked by a professor?



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I just wanted to see some of people's experiences here.

What I mean by 'not being liked' is that there is no reason not to like you - you are a good student - but the professor just doesn't like you.

I whine too much on this forum already, so I'll skip the personal details this time.

Thanks!


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

I dont think so, but I dont give a **** anyways. All they to is teach.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I had one professor who did not seem to like me although I did well in his class. He wouldn't say hi to me in the halls or would just barely acknowledge me. This was in grad school and the classes were small so I knew he remembered me and knew my name. I was insulted by this and to this day don't know the reason for it except that a few others said he treated them similarly. I also got an A in the class, showed up every time, and wrote what he called an exceptional paper on Orange county's bankruptcy. So I don't know what his deal was.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I've had a couple of lecturers not like me even though I did well in the class. I think in those cases it was because they didn't understand my SA, and thought I was pathetic or not making an effort or something, even though my work was always good.

I also did something wrong in my second year at university which resulted in many of the lecturers disliking me, which was hard to endure for a year. But I guess that time it was my fault.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm pretty sure my medical anthropology teacher dislikes me. She has this way of glaring at me every now and then - plus she's had a standoffish attitude towards me when I ask her something after class. 
Maybe its because I lose attention a little easily or don't speak out so much - hey I have some advice for her: MAKE YOUR CLASS INTERESTING.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

My French prof doesn't like me and I'm not sure why. I try my best to smile at her and I always say thanks when she gives me a sheet for class or anything like that, but she won't smile at me or say anything to me. She smiles at other students and will say you're welcome or whatever when they say thanks. I don't get it. I think it's because I don't talk much in class but, eff it, I'm trying as hard as I can. I'm impressed that I actually haven't dropped the class yet.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

i tend to think that most of my professors don't know i exist. but i had an opposite experience where a professor did like me. she ended up boosting my final grade by 5-6 points so i could get a C in her class. i was an awful student, and one time she even caught me not paying attention in class. i didn't deserve the C but i'm glad she gave it to me.


----------



## bunnie (Oct 15, 2007)

A feel like a couple of my professors don't really care for me. Probably because I don't participate in class. It makes me feel reeeaaally depressed. What makes it so bad is that this one professor has his [many] favorites who he knows by name, and cracks jokes with. I just fade into the background. I especially hate when he's passing back papers and he automatically knows who is who until he gets to my paper. Then he calls my name and is looking around all crazy.....(and the room isnt even that big). How mortifying. One time I answered, "here" and my voice cracked. *cringe cringe cringe*


----------



## dric1007 (Nov 8, 2007)

I've never had a professor dislike me but I have had them not know who I am because I don't participate. There's nothing worse than the professor passing out grades and your one of the people that they can't remember who you are.


----------

